# Anyone know what the white stuff is that Johnny Trigg puts on his ribs?



## rbranstner (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone notice on the episode where Johnny Trigg was mentoring the new kid on ribs and he was adding honey, brown sugar and some white stuff that was in a blue squeeze bottle. Anyone know what that stuff is???? Just got me curious when I saw that. I also saw the kid put the same white stuff in the blue bottle on his ribs last weekend when we was cooking Johnny's recipe.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 18, 2010)

can you say PARKAY, it just looked white


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 18, 2010)

Really Buttery cream????


----------



## fire it up (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure what it was, I'll have to go back and watch the episode again.
Sure hope he doesn't squirt mayonnaise on his ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






White BBQ sauce, I believe it is Alabama where that is popular...I think.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have seen mayo used before but then I have seen butter used too. So I didnt see it yewt but I will look. I do know of a bar-b-que sauce that is mayo based. "Alabama sauce"


----------



## igolf2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Squeezable Parkay - lots of comp teams use it.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 18, 2010)

So whats the theory behind the squeeze parkay or mayo for that matter. Thats new to me!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe it was butter.  I think he uses it like many here use mustard.  to give the rub something to stick to.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 19, 2010)

I will have to watch the episode over again but I think he was putting it on right before he was foiling the ribs. He added that stuff and then honey and brown sugar then foiled. Unless I am thinking wrong.


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know but I think I'll give it a shot..that stuff makes pretty much anything taste better lol


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 19, 2010)

This is gonna sound funny but I use a ton of Parkay spray butter. I use it in my BBQ sauce and in my injection marinades. I used regular butter for a long time and we starting dieting and found this stuff. Lost 100 pounds and still ue this. It has a good butter taste....
I bottle and a bottle of chicken stock with some season salt makes for a good chicken injection...

I use the same for liquid in my ribs when I foil them


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I will have to try and put some on my ribs when I foil them next time.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 19, 2010)

yep Parkay,,,


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 19, 2010)

Elmers glue.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 19, 2010)

*It's more like liquid PIXIE DUST! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


*But, I bet the Elmer's would make the rub "stick" to the ribs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you ever tried the I cant beleive its not butter product? Just wonder what the difference is


----------



## ronp (Jan 19, 2010)

I have used most of them and I like Smart Balance the best.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree. It is about the best spread out there. Don't know how it would perform for this application.


----------



## got14u (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it was creamy horseradish sauce....just joking even tho maybe a little would be good !


----------



## mikeh (Jan 30, 2010)

I watched the new Pitmasters show last nite and heard him say something about "Tiger Sauce" .  Not sure what this is, but would like to know. I think that is something that he puts in during the foiling process with the parkay, brown sugar, and honey.  Did anyone else see that last nite?

I want to try Triggs method next time I do ribs..  

Mike


----------



## fishawn (Jan 30, 2010)

I like honey, brown sugar & butter when foiling ribs.... "Tiger Sauce" I have seen as the bottled stuff they sell as a "steak sauce" by the Heinz 57 kinda stuff and have also seen "Tiger Sauce" referred to as a mixture of Mayonaise & Horseradish, which is really fantastic with beef. But I don't think that is what you are referring to. Just an observation....


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe its bottled hot sauce.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 30, 2010)

Tiger sauce is a very flavorful hot sauce, alot like Thai chili sauce. Its very good and you can get it in the South at almost any store. If you cant find any let em know and I will mail you some when I get in

http://www.google.com.sg/imglanding?...NoCpvM&start=1


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 30, 2010)

I like adding the dry tiger seasoning to hand cut fries.  Mmmm...


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

I've seen the Tiger Sauce several times at our local grocery stores but never even grabbed a bottle to see what it was, guess I'll pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 30, 2010)

Isn't it funny how easy it is to get "roped" into trying new things?


----------



## smokeringer (Sep 25, 2010)

Margerin is used because it has a high burn temperature. Regular butter will burn up black to quick.


----------



## steel hauler (Jun 1, 2012)

I did a rack of spare ribs "a la Trigg" last weekend and they turned out awesome. I grew up on Louisiana Hot Sauce, but had never had Tiger Sauce. I got a bottle for about $3 at the grocery store and now I am hooked. It is delicious. The stuff is made in New Orleans and is a mix of hot sauce, worchesteshire sauce, and vinegar.... plus a few extras I'm sure. Anyways Triggs method is to rub the ribs down then 3-2-1. When he foils he puts Parkay, brown sugar, honey, and Tiger Sauce on both sides. The ribs I cooked were delicious and I will be sticking to his method.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2012)

My Foiling Juice was inspired by watching Mr Trigg. I use Butter and it works great...JJ

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, to make it Tangy

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 1, 2012)

The Tiger Sauce in a bottle around here is the red chile spicy pepper hot sauce. Pour it over a block of philadelphia cream cheese and serve with Ritz crackers for appetizers. Add jalapenos! Many other uses too...


----------



## ybfm (Jun 2, 2012)

Steel Hauler said:


> I did a rack of spare ribs "a la Trigg" last weekend and they turned out awesome. I grew up on Louisiana Hot Sauce, but had never had Tiger Sauce. I got a bottle for about $3 at the grocery store and now I am hooked. It is delicious. The stuff is made in New Orleans and is a mix of hot sauce, worchesteshire sauce, and vinegar.... plus a few extras I'm sure. Anyways Triggs method is to rub the ribs down then 3-2-1. When he foils he puts Parkay, brown sugar, honey, and Tiger Sauce on both sides. The ribs I cooked were delicious and I will be sticking to his method.


Hey Steel.....about how much did you put on?  The Tiger Sauce I've seen is a pretty small bottle and it doesn't seem like it would go very far.  Did he just drizzle the Parkay and honey or really pour it to it.  Thanks!

Rich


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2012)

As I said, my Foiling Juice was inspired by Johnny Trigg but I never actually tried his procedure. Yesterday I gave it a shot but with Butter, there is a Law against Chefs cooking with Margarine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...It was good but very sweet and some of the sugar didn't melt so there were Crunchy spots. The Mrs. said I need to stick with my method of foiling...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks good JJ...will have to try it!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

mantequilla

no butter

mantequilla

no butter

mantequilla

Parkay


----------



## sally768 (Jun 21, 2012)

It was Parkay in a squeeze bottle.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

I use softened clarified butter...no margarine in this house.


----------



## dls1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's Parkay Squeeze. Smart Balance makes a very similar product but, in the end, you can't tell the difference. I've put out some pretty good ribs over the years, but the Trigg method/recipe has been my "Go To" for the past 3 years. As always, I've made a few minor tweaks, but keep true to the basic ingredients and procedure. It's a winner.

Tiger Sauce is readily available in the Southeastern part of the U.S, but not too easy to find elsewhere.


----------



## raastros2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Parkay easy squeeze my man


----------



## sarnott (Jun 22, 2012)

Tiger sauce is a cajun sauce with vinegar, pepre and other things.  You can buy it in some Walmarts, I don't know where else. I've added it to some store bought sauces to add a little zing when I'm to lazy to make my own.  Here's a link: http://www.cajungrocer.com/tryme-tiger-sauce.html 

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## tom walker (Jun 22, 2012)

White BBQ Sauce?

Is that from Cincinnati?
I've heard they have "White Chili" there.

(That's gotta be some kind of Yankee trick for us Southern boys.)

(White Chili! Yeah, Right! And I'm your Huckelberry, too.)

White BBQ sauce?
I can't believe it' snot butter.
Tiger Sauce is wonderful stuff but my own brand Walker's Biohazard Extreme Heat Sauce is better. (But I'm out of stock right now.)

I'll give it a shake with squeeze Smart Balance, brown sugar & apple sauce at foilin' time.


----------



## tom walker (Jun 22, 2012)

nepas said:


> mantequilla
> 
> no butter
> 
> ...


Gordo

Porque

Gordo

Porque

Muy Gordo

Si, Parkay


----------



## sscrib (Jun 24, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> The Tiger Sauce in a bottle around here is the red chile spicy pepper hot sauce. Pour it over a block of philadelphia cream cheese and serve with Ritz crackers for appetizers. Add jalapenos! Many other uses too...



We do the same with pickapeppa sauce here in Mississippi.  Delicious snack.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 25, 2012)

Tom Walker said:


> White BBQ Sauce?
> 
> Is that from Cincinnati?
> I've heard they have "White Chili" there.
> ...


 Yo Tom...White BBQ Sauce was thought up by some Crazy Ass Rebel in Alabama!...Here's some info from one of " Y'all's " magazines...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ

 Jersey Yankee

A North Alabama Favorite: White BBQ Sauce

http://www.southernliving.com/food/how-to/a-north-alabama-favorite-white-bbq-sauce-00400000007610/


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know if it was the same show, but I watched one last night and he did put butter on that he had in an unmarked squeeze bottle.


----------



## flanntastic (Jun 27, 2012)

Tom Walker said:


> White BBQ Sauce?
> 
> Is that from Cincinnati?
> I've heard they have "White Chili" there.
> ...


Cincy Chili ain't white, we are famous for having cinnamon in our chili, and putting it on spaghetti with cheddar cheese


----------



## cricky101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Flanntastic said:


> Tom Walker said:
> 
> 
> > White BBQ Sauce?
> ...


That stuff is surprisingly good. Every couple months I crave it and have to make up a batch!


----------



## tom walker (Jun 28, 2012)

cricky101 said:


> That stuff is surprisingly good. Every couple months I crave it and have to make up a batch!


You Yankees say the strangest things. My oh my!
I'll post a real chili recipe for y'all over on the "What is Chili?" thread.


----------



## steel hauler (Jun 28, 2012)

Im not much of a measurer, but the recipe I saw said 1/5th of a bottle of Tiger Sauce. I had a small bottle too so i did about 1/4 of the bottle on each side..... As far as the Parkay and Honey, I did about 4 rows of each on the foil.... Then I put another 3 or 4 rows on top of the ribs..... I kind of figure that more is better and alot of it will fall off when you put them back on for the final hour to firm up.....


----------



## steel hauler (Jun 28, 2012)

YBFM said:


> Hey Steel.....about how much did you put on?  The Tiger Sauce I've seen is a pretty small bottle and it doesn't seem like it would go very far.  Did he just drizzle the Parkay and honey or really pour it to it.  Thanks!
> 
> Rich


Im not much of a measurer, but the recipe I saw said 1/5th of a bottle of Tiger Sauce. I had a small bottle too so i did about 1/4 of the bottle on each side..... As far as the Parkay and Honey, I did about 4 rows of each on the foil.... Then I put another 3 or 4 rows on top of the ribs..... I kind of figure that more is better and alot of it will fall off when you put them back on for the final hour to firm up.....


----------



## tom walker (Jun 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yo Tom...White BBQ Sauce was thought up by some Crazy Ass Rebel in Alabama!...Here's some info from one of " Y'all's " magazines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, How You Dooin'?
That's about as much 'Northern' as I've learned. That and 'Frugedabaughdit'.

As much as I respect the swampers of Decatur and Northern Alabama, that word, "NORTHERN" should be a red flag. Its still 500 miles north.

But if you want to compare what a real Southern magazine has to say about Barbecue, then go here: http://www.orlandomagazine.com/Orlando-Magazine/June-2012/

We now return to our regular thread: The white stuff on what he cookin'.

Tom


----------



## smokin texan (Jul 11, 2012)

Its squezze butter


----------



## sescoyote (Jul 13, 2012)

Doesn't butter go good with everything?  Or is that Bacon?  or maybe it's both!    Ribs will be moist with Parkay.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a pic of Cincy Chili 4 way 








Flanntastic said:


> Tom Walker said:
> 
> 
> > White BBQ Sauce?
> ...


And the most info I could glean for Johnny Trigg's Ribs: (No margarine permitted in this house, so I use softened clarified butter)

Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.

Here's a list of ingredients: Couldn't find anything that gave the amounts.

His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes; 

Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;

Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2012)

Good to hear from you Tom...I live 30 miles from the Mason Dixon Line...So one foot South puts you in REBEL country. I guess it's all about perception, you are saying anybody north of Orlando are Northerners? So what's that make you to the folks in the Keys?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## tom walker (Jul 15, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good to hear from you Tom...I live 30 miles from the Mason Dixon Line...So one foot South puts you in REBEL country. I guess it's all about perception, you are saying anybody north of Orlando are Northerners? So what's that make you to the folks in the Keys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef JimmyJ,

Thanks for responding. I bet you already know I was just kidding about where Yankee territory starts. Some folks just beg to get their legs pulled.
But about the folks from the Keys? They're kind of a group all to them selves. A lot of them claim to be from the Conch Republic which is supposed to be a seperatist movement out of Key West.

I would call them more "Islanders" than southern or northern.
And as most of us would agree, the "Barbique" of the Caribe is very, very good. Different than Southern style but still very good.

Rebel? The war for independence from King Geroge makes us all "REBELS". But the facts is this: If the Civil War were fought today, I would stand for freedom. Clearly, the war was about slavery and no amount of claiming that is was about States Rights can change the truth. No state had the right to enslave another human being. What part of Life, _*Liberty*_ and the persuit of Happiness did the slave owners think didn't apply to their state?

I have a lot more to say on that topic but here is not the forum for it.
Please forgive me for a little self indulgence.

Tom


----------



## tom walker (Jul 15, 2012)

White stuff on ribs reminds me of a joke;

What's that white stuff between an elephant's toes?

Slow Hunters.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

In the episode I saw on TV he said it was "Squeeze Butter", and that he uses it on almost everything.

I definitely believe that Butter is a good thing, but my wife won't let me use any of that squeeze butter stuff since she says it's "Hydrogenated" to give it the gooey squeeze-capable consistency, and she says that's real bad healthwise (she's a health care professional and eats plenty of my BBQ and when I do seafood boils/steams, she always dips her lobster meat in plenty of melted stick butter without fear). I do use melted stick butter freely with my mop...


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2012)

It's Parkay:


----------



## tylerisbreeding (Aug 4, 2012)

In this quick video of Trigg in Pitmasters   he uses a certain powder towards the end after he puts on the brown sugar, what is that? I've been dying to know for weeks so I could use it and if anyone knows the specific brand I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## steel hauler (Sep 28, 2012)

Just drizzle "some" on there. Im notorious for not using measurements, but a small bottle will last me about 4-5 racks of spare ribs....


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 29, 2012)

mulepackin said:


> Elmers glue.


Liquid Nail works as a good binder to...lmao


----------



## cricky101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tom Walker said:


> cricky101 said:
> 
> 
> > That stuff is surprisingly good. Every couple months I crave it and have to make up a batch!
> ...


I'm all stocked up on real chili recipes (had some leftovers for lunch today actually), but that Cincinati chili is something all in its own category.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 1, 2012)

bbqhead said:


> can you say PARKAY, it just looked white





igolf2 said:


> Squeezable Parkay - lots of comp teams use it.





Rio_Grande said:


> yep Parkay,,,





nepas said:


> mantequilla
> 
> no butter
> 
> ...





sally768 said:


> It was Parkay in a squeeze bottle.





dls1 said:


> It's Parkay Squeeze. Smart Balance makes a very similar product but, in the end, you can't tell the difference. I've put out some pretty good ribs over the years, but the Trigg method/recipe has been my "Go To" for the past 3 years. As always, I've made a few minor tweaks, but keep true to the basic ingredients and procedure. It's a winner.
> 
> *Tiger Sauce is readily available in the Southeastern part of the U.S, but not too easy to find elsewhere*.





raastros2 said:


> Parkay easy squeeze my man





Bama BBQ said:


> It's Parkay:





smokin texan said:


> *Its squezze butter*


       ^Almost, but not quite^

I think it was well established 2 years ago when this thread was started that Johnny Trigg uses Parkay when he foils his ribs.

And just for the record Tiger Sauce is a common sight on store shelves in Maine, if that is so then it most likely available everywhere.( points for the first person to correctly phrase the hypothesis in the last sentence)


----------



## stanton (Feb 15, 2013)

I can tell you that there isn't a single recipe in this thread that is anywhere close to what Johnny does.  Even if I told you the rubs and sauces, you would still have a hard time getting an end result that could be described as being similar to what he produces.  There is far more than knowing the ingredients.  The amount of each spice, the time for cooking out of foil and in the foil.  The type of sauce, the amount of sauce, and the right time to sauce are all factors in the end product.

The amount of sugars in the foil wrap have almost no effect on the sweetness of the end product.  Very little of the sugars are absorbed into the meat during the cooking process.  The sweetness is primarily determined by how much of the syrup remains on the rack after it is removed from the foil, and how much sauce is brushed on the rack.  The heat counters the sweet.  More sauce(hot sauce), less sweet.  Less sauce, more sweet.  The key is finding the balance between the two.  Every " a la Johnny" recipe that mentions Tiger Sauce in this thread is over doing it.  I am not saying the end product isn't good, It just isn't what Johnny does.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have not been able to find Squeeze Parkay in my area, so this recipe has been on hold for a while.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

Stanton said:


> I can tell you that there isn't a single recipe in this thread that is anywhere close to what Johnny does. Even if I told you the rubs and sauces, you would still have a hard time getting an end result that could be described as being similar to what he produces. There is far more than knowing the ingredients. The amount of each spice, the time for cooking out of foil and in the foil. The type of sauce, the amount of sauce, and the right time to sauce are all factors in the end product.
> 
> The amount of sugars in the foil wrap have almost no effect on the sweetness of the end product. Very little of the sugars are absorbed into the meat during the cooking process. The sweetness is primarily determined by how much of the syrup remains on the rack after it is removed from the foil, and how much sauce is brushed on the rack. The heat counters the sweet. More sauce(hot sauce), less sweet. Less sauce, more sweet. The key is finding the balance between the two. Every " a la Johnny" recipe that mentions Tiger Sauce in this thread is over doing it. I am not saying the end product isn't good, It just isn't what Johnny does.


OK, I'll bite...What does Mr. Trigg use? It is reasonable that what he does in front of the camera is only remotely similar to his actual award winning technique. I understand you can pay $750 to Myron Mixon to learn his techniques but I will bet Dollars to Donuts that you never get the true and Complete details to his secrets either...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Feb 15, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> I have not been able to find Squeeze Parkay in my area, so this recipe has been on hold for a while.


Parkay has a store locator on their site. Fred Meyer Stores in Everett and Marysville as well as the Walmart Super Center in Marysville carry it.


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> OK, I'll bite...What does Mr. Trigg use? It is reasonable that what he does in front of the camera is only remotely similar to his actual award winning technique. I understand you can pay $750 to Myron Mixon to learn his techniques but I will bet Dollars to Donuts that you never get the true and Complete details to his secrets either...JJ


You are right on there Chef Jimmy!  That is the exact reason I don't bite on these cook books by Myron and Chris Lilly and many others.  They are not going to give you the exact amounts of each spice in a rub, the exact amount of additives for wrapping and such.  When these guys are being filmed on Pitmasters, they are only letting you see what they want you to see.  Find what you like, cook it and eat it.


----------



## stanton (Feb 16, 2013)

I have watched him cook and have seen it all.  If you want to know what he does, you will have to pay $600 to take the class.  I have beaten him in every meat category, so what he teaches must be useful.  When the student beats the teacher, it is a reflection of the quality of the teacher.

Don't worry about what he does.  There are many methods, all very similar, that are highly effective.

Since taking his class I have come in Grand Champ or Reserve Grand 47% of the time.

Stanton


----------



## stanton (Feb 16, 2013)

My point about cookin "a la Johnny" is that you don't know what his seasoning are, and that the method refered to as Johnnys is used by at least 50% of competitive cookers.  Without knowing the seasonings, times, and sauces, you are just cooking BBQ.  Good BBQ, but not a style of any particular cook team.

Stanton


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2013)

Stanton said:


> I have watched him cook and have seen it all.  If you want to know what he does, you will have to pay $600 to take the class.  I have beaten him in every meat category, so what he teaches must be useful.  When the student beats the teacher, it is a reflection of the quality of the teacher.
> 
> Don't worry about what he does.  There are many methods, all very similar, that are highly effective.
> 
> ...


47% of the Time! That is awesome...Guess you will be the winningest man in BBQ. I don't believe old Myron takes Grand or Reserve anywhere near 1/2 his outings...JJ


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 16, 2013)

What he said!

Stanton...what is your teams name?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 16, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Parkay has a store locator on their site. Fred Meyer Stores in Everett and Marysville as well as the Walmart Super Center in Marysville carry it.


I have discovered that store locators on product sites are very, uh, "imaginative". I think they want folks to believe they sell to a wider audience than they actually do. I have been to every store in the area, including those you listed. Nada.


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 16, 2013)

tiger sauce.png



__ rexster314
__ Feb 16, 2013






Here you go


----------



## stanton (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't compete as much as Myron does.  I doubt I could carry that kind of average if i did 30 a year, but thanks for the compliment.  I would never have guessed I would be that fortunate.

Stanton


----------



## stanton (Feb 16, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> You are right on there Chef Jimmy!  That is the exact reason I don't bite on these cook books by Myron and Chris Lilly and many others.  They are not going to give you the exact amounts of each spice in a rub, the exact amount of additives for wrapping and such.  When these guys are being filmed on Pitmasters, they are only letting you see what they want you to see.  Find what you like, cook it and eat it.



I haven't read Myron's book, so I can't say, but I doubt that Myron would publish in a $20 book the information that he charges $750 to watch in person.  There are probably some great recipes in it.

I find him to be a great guy.  I have only spoken with him twice, and he was as nice as can be.  I think the real Myron is the guy who helped Holla an Swolla on Pitmasters, not the jerk that TLC portrays on every other episode.  Reality TV isn't all that real.  I have seen numerous teams take over barrel heads and have him sign them.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 16, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> What he said!
> Stanton...what is your teams name?



X2? You seem to be, uh, we'll informed?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 17, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> X2? You seem to be, uh, we'll informed?


Like said before.

Whats your teams name?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 17, 2013)

I am crossing fingers to get to help with a comp in May...Whistle Stop in Huntsville AL.  Several friends of mine do comps...mainly for fun.  Ben Howard with Rocket City Grillers is the guy I have been asked to help out. 

Could care less about the comps...but it will be fun to be "in on the know" of how ones goes.

Kat


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

rbranstner said:


> Anyone notice on the episode where Johnny Trigg was mentoring the new kid on ribs and he was adding honey, brown sugar and some white stuff that was in a blue squeeze bottle. Anyone know what that stuff is???? Just got me curious when I saw that. I also saw the kid put the same white stuff in the blue bottle on his ribs last weekend when we was cooking Johnny's recipe.



I hate to sound REALLY BASIC but I'm pretty sure it's a meat tenderizer. I for my life can't recall the base, but I was totally thrilled when I found it in bulk at an organic market a couple of weeks ago, exclaiming to my husband "Ha! Now I know where I can get it nice time I ran across a recipe call for it!!"

If it weren't still freezing out (black ice issue, here, never a good thing in the South) I'd run over and snap a pic for ya!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2013)

Is this it...... found a blue bottle on Amazon................ WOW..... pic sure got big......


----------



## billsfan53 (Feb 17, 2013)

I use wmart butter spray, it's cheaper and
Makes a big difference
 Keeps every thing moist
Don't need to foil anything
225 - 250


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG----that almost 'skert" me Dave!  Picture is huge!  haha

I have 4 bottles of Parkay Squeeze in my fridge.  Publix carries it...if they don't have it...ask the store Manager to order some.  Use it on my ribs...love the flavor.  That is what counts....I and the Family love it.

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> X2? You seem to be, uh, we'll informed?


yeah....that


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> I hate to sound REALLY BASIC but I'm pretty sure it's a meat tenderizer. I for my life can't recall the base, but I was totally thrilled when I found it in bulk at an organic market a couple of weeks ago, exclaiming to my husband "Ha! Now I know where I can get it nice time I ran across a recipe call for it!!"
> 
> If it weren't still freezing out (black ice issue, here, never a good thing in the South) I'd run over and snap a pic for ya!


Smoke, There may be some tenderizer in the rub, but the only White stuff (actually pale yellow) that come out of a Blue Bottle in that episode and others is...Parkay Squeeze margarine...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> I don't compete as much as Myron does.  I doubt I could carry that kind of average if i did 30 a year, but thanks for the compliment.  I would never have guessed I would be that fortunate.
> 
> Stanton


Have you won any of the Big KCBS Comp, Memphis in May, Big Pig Jig, the Royal or do you do more of the local comps and Firehouse Fund Raiser type Cook Offs? There are some fairly large but not nationally sanctioned event in the PA, NJ, NY and MD area where I live that I would like to try some day...JJ


----------



## stanton (Feb 17, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> X2? You seem to be, uh, we'll informed?


There are lots of people who are well informed.  Johnny, Harry Soo, Myron, Plowboys, FEC, Pellet Envy, Chris Marks, Diva Q (and the list goes on for a long time) all teach classes.  The class sizes vary from 20 to 60 people.  So there are a lot of people who are "well informed".  Some of these teams teach 6 to 10 classes a year.   If you want to be well informed, give any one of them a call, pay for the class, and go learn how they do their thing.  I am guessing half use a foiling method, and the other half don't.   The spices are all different, but all achieve great results. 

Many of the people Johnny has taught have beaten him.  So is he teaching everything he does?  I think he does.  There might be little nuggets of knowledge that he doesn't provide unless someone asks about it.  But does it really matter if the content that is taught will beat his?  Why would he teach a technique that will beat what he does and not use it himself?  It is all in what you do with it.

The lesson to be learned is that there is no perfect method for BBQ, but there is a perfect method for you.  It is executing your method the same way every time.  You first have to find your method.  Whether that be by taking a class or spending 5 years experimenting and documenting what you have done to find the things that work and the things that don't.

People get wrapped up in spices, rubs, honey, agave, Sweet Baby Rays, Bone Suckin...  Yes, the sauces and rubs are important, but technique is a huge player, as is timing.  I have learned some things by accident that have really helped me lately.  They are just plain common sense, but nobody ever taught them to me.  Am I the first guy to think of it?  I doubt it, but I have never heard anyone mention it, and I don't plan on sharing it either.  I was getting two meats in the top ten up to that point.  Once I got my third meat in the top ten, I started winning.

If you have no interest in comp BBQ, you don't need to take a class unless you just have to know what a particular team does, or just want to have some great techniques for cooking BBQ.  Then you can go modify it and make it yours.  That is what I have done.  And so far it has worked.  But the sun sets on everyone eventually, you just don't know when.

The other thing to remember is that no team does well at every contest, but they grind away all year long (not me, I still have to work to support my smoking habit).  I have seen some of the above mentioned teams come in at bottom 1/3.  It happens, and they just go on to the next contest.

My team name shall remain  unknown for now.  I may explain why at a later date.  But I will say this.  Everything I have posted is as accurate as it can be, to the best of my knowledge.

Stanton


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> My team name shall remain  unknown for now.  I may explain why at a later date.  But I will say this.  Everything I have posted is as accurate as it can be, to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Stanton



I'm not trying to dig, but maybe you should just focus on just smokin', playin' and sharin' here instead of trying to close a barn door after you flung it wide open and let all the hogs out :)

I'm totally new to smoking. Heck, my husband had to darn near pin me down to make try bbq! In Lexington! The smoker I bought was for him! I use this forum because everyone is helpful, encouraging, and available. Whether I'm smokin a Butt, salmon, eggs or whatever else I can find in the fridge, if there's a question someone here can answer it! 

A master isn't a master for knowing more than his students; he is a master because he possess the ability and awareness to know how much he does not know and the knowledge that can be gained from even his newest fledgling student.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> There are lots of people who are well informed.  Johnny, Harry Soo, Myron, Plowboys, FEC, Pellet Envy, Chris Marks, Diva Q (and the list goes on for a long time) all teach classes.  The class sizes vary from 20 to 60 people.  So there are a lot of people who are "well informed".  Some of these teams teach 6 to 10 classes a year.   If you want to be well informed, give any one of them a call, pay for the class, and go learn how they do their thing.  I am guessing half use a foiling method, and the other half don't.   The spices are all different, but all achieve great results.
> 
> Many of the people Johnny has taught have beaten him.  So is he teaching everything he does?  I think he does.  There might be little nuggets of knowledge that he doesn't provide unless someone asks about it.  But does it really matter if the content that is taught will beat his?  Why would he teach a technique that will beat what he does and not use it himself?  It is all in what you do with it.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good but here at the SMF we are about SHARING recipes and information not hording and bragging.

I'm just gonna have to throw out the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  on this one and I don't usually do that.

Bill


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm with Bill.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Is this it...... found a blue bottle on Amazon................ WOW..... pic sure got big......


I'm pretty sure this is what Alicia was speaking of...

Alicia?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 17, 2013)

OK then........


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

No, I'm thinking of a powder...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Sounds really good but here at the SMF we are about SHARING recipes and information not hording and bragging.
> 
> I'm just gonna have to throw out the
> 
> ...


Bill, There are all kind of folks and levels of expertise here. You like many others Prove they know what they are talking about by posting What you make and How you make it, then others try your technique and get great results as well...Some just take longer to get comfortable with passing on what they know and some never do. So thanks for what YOU have Shared and keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Bill, There are all kind of folks and levels of expertise here. You like many others Prove they know what they are talking about by posting What you make and How you make it, then others try your technique and get great results as well...Some just take longer to get comfortable with passing on what they know and some never do. So thanks for what YOU have Shared and keep up the good work...JJ


Point taken.  Thanks JJ.


----------



## stanton (Feb 17, 2013)

Look, Johnny and others supplement their income by teaching classes, and I am not going to share.  If you want to pay the money to him and then come on here and blab away the recipe, then go right ahead.

I found this forum by accident looking for some information, and noticed that many are hung up on Johnny's rib recipe.  I merely pointed out that the "a la Johnny'" recipes that are seen frequently are used by a number of teams, not just Johnny.  And not one of them is what Johnny does.  If you want to say I should not have posted here, then fine.  If you are insinuating that I am not what I say, or have made up some stats, then you are mistaken.  

Why does it bother you that someone on a forum knows a particular recipe, and won't share it out of respect for its' owner.  I have given some advice that can help you develope a method that can work as well as the one you are fruitlessly trying to copy.  There are literally hundreds of teams that use the same techniques, but different spices and rubs, and win every weekend.  

Please feel free to point out anything that I have said that is incorrect.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> Why does it bother you that someone on a forum knows a particular recipe, and won't share it out of respect for its' owner.  I have given some advice that can help you develope a method that can work as well as the one you are fruitlessly trying to copy.  There are literally hundreds of teams that use the same techniques, but different spices and rubs, and win every weekend.



Ok, enough. Apparently, my tactful way of "saying quit your bragging, no one really cares, stay anonymous if you like, most of US DO, but you brought it up, so don't get your nose out of whack if your challenged" didn't work. 

I don't recall anyone asking for a true recipe, but rather a about a specific ingredient. I know I don't cook, smoke, grill, by recipe - just loose guidelines, enhanced by what I learn as I travel along. 

I may be wrong, but I think PGSmoker was actually referring to sharing in general. Most of us are weekend smokers, spending most of the week planning, gathering, prepping for the weekend. We share our newest smoke, finding an obscure ingredient, a new place to get meat, and the object of our pride and joy coming out of the smoker.

In short, relax! Smoke something and show us how it turned out! Or find a newbie asking for guidance on a new post, encourage their efforts, give them a pat on the back for a job well done. And watch. You just might pick up something new.


----------



## stanton (Feb 17, 2013)

PICT0042.JPG



__ stanton
__ Feb 17, 2013






Ok smokemusa, here is a box that got me first place. 













PICT0072.JPG



__ stanton
__ Feb 17, 2013






These were also first place, but I didn't really think that they were my best.  In fact, after they called fifth place, I figured I was out of it.

The pictures were from two different contests.

S

Now can we be friends?


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> Look, Johnny and others supplement their income by teaching classes, and I am not going to share. If you want to pay the money to him and then come on here and blab away the recipe, then go right ahead.
> 
> I found this forum by accident looking for some information, and noticed that many are hung up on Johnny's rib recipe. I merely pointed out that the "a la Johnny'" recipes that are seen frequently are used by a number of teams, not just Johnny. And not one of them is what Johnny does. If you want to say I should not have posted here, then fine. If you are insinuating that I am not what I say, or have made up some stats, then you are mistaken.
> 
> ...


I've been following many of these "Trigg Ribs" threads on the forums for3+ years and I must say that, for all the fuss on this one, nothing is certain about Johnny Trigg's method except that he uses brown sugar, honey, parkay and maybe Tiger Sauce when he foils, even that may not be all that is in the foil. Everything else is open to debate or conjecture or however you want to phrase it. It has been suggested that he uses at least 2 commercial rubs plus other spices for his rub and at least 2 different commercial sauces plus other ingredients in his glaze. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as I am concerned your posts are reasonable.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> I've been following many of these "Trigg Ribs" threads on the forums for3+ years and I must say that, for all the fuss on this one, nothing is certain about Johnny Trigg's method except that he uses brown sugar, honey, parkay and maybe Tiger Sauce when he foils, even that may not be all that is in the foil. Everything else is open to debate or conjecture or however you want to phrase it. It has been suggested that he uses at least 2 commercial rubs plus other spices for his rub and at least 2 different commercial sauces plus other ingredients in his glaze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Let's just end this thread...it's getting way too much attention for ribs that can't be any better than mine...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2013)

Guys like anything else on TV you see what they want you to see. On TV Mr. Trigg uses Parkay, Honey, Brown Sugar. On at least one episode he added Tiger Sauce to the mix and on another admitted that he uses Commercial Rubs because he likes the taste....Stanton says this stuff is not what he does to make $100K a year competing and won't go in to details out of respect for Mr. Trigg and having Paid for his Recipes...That OK!  Lots of guys get on here and brag about how good Jeff's Rub and Sauce are and nobody beat them up for not sharing...Because Jeff sell's the recipes and asks you not post them...

That being said if Stanton has some winning techniques that are his and he wishes to share...We will just have to wait and see, he is New here. If he just posts pretty pictures with no additional info that is his choice as well.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2013)

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Personally, I do not agree with that statement.....   [/font]


----------



## bamafan (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiger suace is a brand of hot sauce. Kinda has a sweet and sour taste to it to me. Our Walmart and Publix carry's it. Not a bad favor on Ribs.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 17, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Guys like anything else on TV you see what they want you to see. On TV Mr. Trigg uses Parkay, Honey, Brown Sugar. On at least one episode he added Tiger Sauce to the mix and on another admitted that he uses Commercial Rubs because he likes the taste....Stanton says this stuff is not what he does to make $100K a year competing and won't go in to details out of respect for Mr. Trigg and having Paid for his Recipes...That OK!  Lots of guys get on here and brag about how good Jeff's Rub and Sauce are and nobody beat them up for not sharing...Because Jeff sell's the recipes and asks you not post them...
> 
> That being said if Stanton has some winning techniques that are his and he wishes to share...We will just have to wait and see, he is New here. If he just posts pretty pictures with no additional info that is his choice as well*...JJ*


Interesting.....


----------



## dls1 (Feb 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Personally, I do not agree with that statement.....   [/font]


Dave, with all due respect, I personally don't care at all. As most forums are, this one is non-partisan. Some contribute a lot, some contribute a little, some don't contribute at all, and some want to make some noise without substance. In this particular case it's the latter. Obviously the individual wanted to be heard and he has been. I recognize and acknowledge it for what it is and move on to something more significant. Who really cares that much to waste their time and get involved with the dialogue.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

Stanton said:


> PICT0042.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;) only if you get my name right! 
Here's my VERY FIRST SMOKE EVER












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013





 I know, not ribs, but it was a huge piece of Salmon that was AWESOME.

Here's my first butt ever (never even seen one in the raw prior to this!) 












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013






And here's last weekend's successes












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013






Again, not ribs, but not bad for a newbie... The first Butt and Salmon where done the second weekend in January, the last set of photos are from last weekend. 

Like I said, I'm new, but thanks to the crew here, I'm growing and getting better. Be easy on your comments and your tone. You might scare another newbie; he could be the next Einstein of Smoking!!

Smoking is a dying art :) and it is an art. We all have something to offer. And, in our own lives we all have our own "15 minutes" of fame and bragging rights. Yours just happens to be what we are all currently focused on :) 

I look forward to sharing with you... And watch me, now, you just might be surprised to learn a thing or two from me :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 18, 2013)

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2013)

You know what, FINE. I'll Delete that which seem to be Misinterpreted by so many...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 18, 2013)

I personally steer clear of Parkay or anything in that chemical family.  Leave it out in the sun once.  Bugs don't even eat the stuff!  It may be tasty, but it will kill you.  Couldn't actual butter be substituted for the liquid vinyl chemical concoction called Parkay?


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 18, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> I personally steer clear of Parkay or anything in that chemical family.  Leave it out in the sun once.  Bugs don't even eat the stuff!  It may be tasty, but it will kill you.  Couldn't actual butter be substituted for the liquid vinyl chemical concoction called Parkay?


Parkay is the least of my worries...but in the world of competitive Q, Parkay, MSG, phosphates and numerous amounts of other stuff are used to amp up that 1 bite the judges are taking.  For my family, I wouldn't put MSG on my food, but for a judge, you bet your ass I will.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 18, 2013)

Stanton said:


> So there are a lot of people who are "well informed".


This was my fault, sorry, I was trying to be PC when I obviously should not have. What I meant to say was you seem arrogant and condescending in your posts, neither of which are welcome here. You may not actually be that way, but after reading your posts that's just the impression I am getting. I also realize I'm coming off like an a hole for even taking the bait from your posts, but hey sometimes I just can't help it when I see a post like yours.


Stanton said:


> I have learned some things by accident that have really helped me lately.  They are just plain common sense, but nobody ever taught them to me.  Am I the first guy to think of it?  I doubt it, but I have never heard anyone mention it, and I don't plan on sharing it either.


So if the ever more impressive Stanton had to learn them by accident, how do you now call it just plain common sense? And since no one ever showed you, and you had to learn the hard way, screw everyone else? WTH is your deal? I think in your internet search you got lost, hope you left a trail of bread crumbs or competition trophies to find your way back home.


Stanton said:


> The lesson to be learned is that there is no perfect method for BBQ, but there is a perfect method for you.


I thought that YOU were not sharing information, remember?


Stanton said:


> Look, Johnny and others supplement their income by teaching classes, and I am not going to share. If you want to pay the money to him and then come on here and blab away the recipe, then go right ahead. Agree with you here. Don't recall you being asked directly though, only weighing in on something that you intended never to contribute to anyway and coming off like a jack a$$ in the process.
> 
> I found this forum by accident looking for some information, and noticed that many are hung up on Johnny's rib recipe. I merely pointed out that the "a la Johnny'" recipes that are seen frequently are used by a number of teams, not just Johnny. And not one of them is what Johnny does. If you want to say I should not have posted here, then fine yes, I do. If you are insinuating that I am not what I say nope, not doubting you there, or have made up some stats, then you are mistaken.
> 
> ...





Stanton said:


> PICT0042.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stanton said:


> I have watched him cook and have seen it all.  If you want to know what he does, you will have to pay $600 to take the class.  I have beaten him in every meat category, so what he teaches must be useful.  When the student beats the teacher, it is a reflection of the quality of the teacher.
> 
> Don't worry about what he does.  There are many methods, all very similar, that are highly effective.
> 
> ...


Do you go to every forum online that discusses Trigg's recipes and methods and brag about how you have beaten him at competition, taken his class on how to BBQ, but won't share a thing about you or your team except for a photo of a box that could be anybodys? Does that make you feel important in some way?

When I replied to this you had a whopping 13 posts to this forum, 1/2 of which were defending the first few you made. I'd like to hope that everyone here just got off on the wrong foot, and especially me - that I just read into your posts the wrong way. If you truly are the wealth of knowledge you portray yourself to be, then I certainly hope you can teach folks just getting into to BBQ (such as myself) a thing or two along the way without feeling ripped off because you spent $600 to learn some of it. May I suggest if it's a topic that you will not be able to divulge any information about due to ethical/competitive/proprietary reasons that you just refrain from participating in that thread all together.

I do have one last question for you though, do you use a water pan in your smoker or keep a dry chamber, and why or why not? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.S. to Mods, sorry


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 18, 2013)

rbranstner said:


> Anyone notice on the episode where Johnny Trigg was mentoring the new kid on ribs and he was adding honey, brown sugar and some white stuff that was in a blue squeeze bottle. Anyone know what that stuff is???? Just got me curious when I saw that. I also saw the kid put the same white stuff in the blue bottle on his ribs last weekend when we was cooking Johnny's recipe.


The original question of this thread was a simple one that could and was answered with one word.....Parkay.....I don't know how it turned into 113 posts and got so far off topic but since the OP's question was answered I think it's time to move on to something else.


----------

